# preparing your ottb for his first outing



## balloothebear (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi all!

Newbie!
So, I've just enrolled to go to my FIRST outing with my ottb, also his first outing!

Balloo is unraced and not quite 5. I am nervous to say the least, but I'm sure he will look great 

What is some advice?
What to prepare for?
This is only a led class I'm going to, as I don't have a new enough helmet or any riding shoes.

Not sure how he will go out in public, so what can I practice at home in the meantime?!
I have two and a half weeks till the day 
He's very good with ground work, very responsive to voice aids.

Ohhhh I'm excited nervous scared and all the same time!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay calm, when I took my TB on his first outing I made sure I stayed as calm as possible, I didn't let him get away with barging or chucking a tanty he had to listen. My TB was quite antsy and wanted to keep moving so I let him I got to my show super early and walked him around and when it came time before we went into the ring I walked him in small circles asking for HQ yield until he settled enough that he would stand for a couple of seconds and then praised.


I know it's exciting but stay as calm as you can as you will be his anchor


----------



## balloothebear (Oct 8, 2016)

Staying calm may be easier said than done hehe 
But I'm going to do my best as he is only 4 and definitely looks to me as a mother figure. Especially when he's not sure about something, like a dog hiding behind the owner or between the legs. Ahha big softy.

It's going to be so rewarding, even if we never get out to the ring! Our first outing together.

I'm going to start taking him for walks outside the property to test his listening skills and comfort zone attitude.

Oh how exciting!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

So how much race training has he had ? If he's never raced ? Like did he make it to the track ?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

balloothebear said:


> Staying calm may be easier said than done hehe
> But I'm going to do my best as he is only 4 and definitely looks to me as a mother figure. Especially when he's not sure about something, like a dog hiding behind the owner or between the legs. Ahha big softy.
> 
> It's going to be so rewarding, even if we never get out to the ring! Our first outing together.
> ...


I am really afraid that this is your first horse. You HAVE to contain your excitement and be the leader for this horse. If he has been trialled he will possibly be 'on his toes' with anticipation thinking he is going to run. On the plus side he will be familiar with all sorts of machinery and should not be alarmed by new surroundings. If he has not been trialled he may be very alert in new surroundings and a bit spooky at new things, or just totally ignore things. Anyways keep him focused on you. If he is looking around and almost walking on you, lead him around with loose rope and keep changing directions till he is watching for your next move.

He probably is a big softie and nothing wrong with loving on him. BUT you have to have his instant respect first. Think of herd dynamics, you are head mare and if he steps out of line you have to be ***** before you are friend.

My endless concern of newbies with ottb's is written about in several other threads wont repeat here. I hope it all goes really well for you and you have someone to help out with any issues. Ideally a trainer of some sort.

:gallop:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I too hope you have the support of a trainer or someone knowledgeable. We took our OTTB to his first show last May. He did GREAT, but it was nerve-wracking to me because my 12-year-old son showed him. We had our trainer with and I would not have even thought of attempting it without her, even though he never indicated at home that a show would be a problem (it wasn't). He was used to riding at a boarding stable with lots of other horses, so that helped. I think track experience probably helps them with traveling as they are used to it, unless they lived and raced at the same track. 

We got to the show really early. Like several hours early. I thought it was crazy to leave home at dark-thirty but my trainer was right--it was good to have extra time. She had me lunge him for a long time when we got there just to get his energy out, then she had me lead him through all of the arenas and around the property. Then, he hung out at the trailer and happily munched hay. Everything was totally fine. Had it not been, I would have forgotten about the classes and just had him there for practice being away.

Don't be afraid to turn around and go home if all isn't going well. I wouldn't "try to make it work" if he's really flighty.


----------



## balloothebear (Oct 8, 2016)

Thankyou both 

He is not my first horse, I am an ex track rider and have cert III in equine XD so I do have some good experience, but was a long time ago.
Not new to TBs but new to "shows"

He is unraced and untrialled, but handles being in new places very well (we've moved a few times) coming off the float and walking around he's very relaxed and focused on me.
We've worked with ground work a lot and he is 110% attentive on what my feet are doing, to the point even if I slow my pace by half an inch each step he knows!

Even if we don't compete having him out and about is a great achievement for us


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a weight off my mind. Doesn't matter if your experience is ...a little out of date!!.. it come back quite fast 

Sounds like you will be fine. All the bet in your events. Go for it!


----------



## balloothebear (Oct 8, 2016)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is a weight off my mind. Doesn't matter if your experience is ...a little out of date!!.. it come back quite fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't laugh but I even forgot what a "fetlock" was! and basically anything horsey! Slowly getting it all back. I think ?

I am so excited, I love learning and challenges! and I know he gets enjoyment out of my happiness when he's achieved something. 
I'll be posting back on here after our show & post pics


----------

